
A Comparison of Open Source Search Engines  - OoTheNigerian
http://zooie.wordpress.com/2009/07/06/a-comparison-of-open-source-search-engines-and-indexing-twitter/
======
ABS
err... "JULY 6, 2009 · 10:45 AM"

